# Jazmyn Coati



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

For those of you who may not know...I have a coati as well as Oska Raccoon. She is teensy weensy and yes she has a deformed tail but it doesn't slow her down in the slightest. She is 21 weeks old and is off her lil fuzzy head!

Jazmyn Coati


----------



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

Haha it's AMAZING :2thumb:


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

She is a sweetie but sooo high maintenance compared to a raccoon much worse temper too lol. She proper goes ape when I fill her food bowl and try and put it down to her!


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

cute! feeding time for a coati is fun? lol it is a game try to put the food down befor the coati gets on you lol 
try and pick up coati poop with out the coati getting the tissue befor you get the poop! lol they are such fun to keep but not for the faint hearted


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

That's so true. What is it with tissue? Jaz is the same she loves ripping it up and if I leave the kitchen roll within her reach it get's decimated!


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

ithink it is any thing that makes the slightest noise they love! lol

i believe they are that clever they can read our minds! they know the stuff we dont want them to have so they steal it! lol


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Hahaha yes you said it!

Also in the category is the insoles from any pair of shoes she comes across arrrrgh


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

Any thingb lol wosaet thing is when I got my back turnt to my solo and he will grabs your leg I honestly craped my self when he donte that!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

She is beautiful :2thumb:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

She's fantastic. I would love to add a coati to the household, but I don't think my home is compatible  Please keep the vids coming to keep us coati fans happy! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What a cutie:flrt: Love the climbing frame:2thumb:


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Loderuna said:


> She's fantastic. I would love to add a coati to the household, but I don't think my home is compatible  Please keep the vids coming to keep us coati fans happy! :flrt:


I will hon 

Just curious as to how big she will get as she is so small lol, but that doesn't stop her!!

The play room is awesome for her and Oska, they love climbing up and down it and keeps their claws a little filed down (still bloomin sharp though ha!)


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Ours are probably a bit bigger than a large Jack Russell. They are little terrors! We don't have them in the house because we have dogs and a baby, but they are gradually taking their outside enclosure apart. I knew there was a little gap they could possibly get through into the double door, mistakenly said it to DH when in their ear-shot, next thing I know, they are both in there. It's just as well they both like banana so much, otherwise it would have been a devil of a job getting in the enclosure without them getting out.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

She is gorgeous! That is a lovely setup you have for her too, lots of places to play!


----------

